
Show HN: Jupyter Notebooks for teaching/learning Python 3 - jerry-hn
https://github.com/jerry-git/learn-python3
======
jerry-hn
Hello all! I have created a bunch of Jupyter Notebooks for teaching/learning
Python 3. Most of the topics include also exercises. I think that the beginner
section starts to be quite complete and have also drafted a plan for the
intermediate section. After/during creating the intermediate section, I'll
focus also on domain specific materials. I've added a couple of examples for
domain specific topics and I'm open for proposals.

I'd appreciate any kind of feedback!

